# Corpse Leg Frame.



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

hey thats cool! those would look really cool coming out in front of a tombstone.


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

That's really smart good job.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally cool!


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

That is a great idea. I have used cardboard tubes with a tennis ball duct taped at the knee joint.


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

With paper mache, some paint, some latex, maybe... very fun n' simple.


----------

